# Please Help To Rehome Chewie!



## donnadonut (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a 1 year old syrian male hamster i need to re-home. I am in the Croydon area.

I'm moving to Scotland via plane so i cannot take him with me  
He has a big cage but i also have a smaller one if space is an issue. 
Comes with everything, food, toys, water bottle, saw dust and his ball. All he needs is a loving home. 

Chewie is a very clever little hamster. When he is in his ball if you tap the floor he will run over to you! He loves broccoli and small bits of carrot and he will happily sit and munch away on your lap. As soon as he is finished he loves to climb up onto your shoulder for a good view  

Please get in touch if you are interested. I really need to find a good home for him as soon as possible. 

Thanks


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwww hes adorable, Im too far away to be of any help with adoption, could you keep him if we could somehow get him to you in Scotland? Rodent trains have been arranged on pet forums before, if someone was doing the journey, or several people were doing part of the journey, he could maybe get to you.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

We can't get down to Croydon, but if anyone is coming up from Croydon to Essex areas, we could help then...possibly transporting around Essex or up around Manchester/Lancashire/(some parts of) Yorkshire if it is any help.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

I could possibly help with transport. Where in Scotland are you moving to? If we can get him somewhere near me I could look after him for you until you get to your new home?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

whats happening with Chewie?


----------

